# Beach Erosion and Worldmark Coastal Resorts



## ecwinch (Feb 24, 2020)

Really interesting article about the Worldmark Marina Dunes (aka Sanctuary Beach Resort) and how beach erosion might require the resort to move buildings more inland. Beach erosion is already threatening our Oregon beach resorts (Gleneden, Schooners Landing, and to a lesser extent - Depoe Bay), and the costs of dealing with this issue are certainly going to impact the Club in future years.

https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-02-24/marina-sea-level-rise

For those who dont follow the WM FB Group, Schooners Landing has already had to take building out of service due to problems caused by erosion, and last month Gleneden started experiencing the start of similar problems. All three resorts are coastal Oregon resorts - with Schooners Landing being south of Depoe Bay, and Gleneden being north of Depoe Bay, and all three resorts within about 25 miles of each other. Depoe is starting have a little bit of a problem, but nothing on the scale of what is happening at the two other locations.

So it can be a bit concerning to see the article highlight the potential for problems at Marina Dunes.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 28, 2020)

Fully agree; and these sorts of costs will fall outside the annual maintenance fee cap.  Definitely something for us Worldmark owners to think about, but as the article illustrates, it's a much larger question that will impact a much larger audience.  I'm glad there is some forward thinking going on and an attempt to plan any big changes as part of the normal renovation cycles.


----------



## SteelerGal (Feb 28, 2020)

Good for Marina.  We stay there annually due to racing.  We have tried for years to stay at The Sanctuary but now will to continue to stay at local hotels off the beach.


----------

